# HELP 4 a TOS BSG Launch Bay



## Dragonn

Hey all, hoping some one can help. 
I'm wanting to build a launch bay/flight deck, for my 1/32 Colonial Vipers. I'm looking for 1/32 figures to use as deck and flight crew members to make it come alive. 
I've been searching for a few months now and am not finding anything, that I know of, that would work. There doesn't seem to be any modern military in 1/32 that I could use/modify. I saw a naval flight deck crew that would be awesome but its 1/48. 

I don't do military models and just got back into modeling, so I'm hoping someone from a different genre can help. If I was a sculptor I'd do my own, but I'm not. 

Any help in ideas or locations to look would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Just Plain Al

Have you tried http://www.squadron.com ? I don't go there very often, but they do have a wide assortment of figures.


----------



## Dragonn

Thanks Al. I found 4 figures but 2 are out of stock. I'm getting the one they have, AND they're even a flight deck crew My first recruits. 

I've posted in many forums requesting help and you're the first to even respond. Thank you very very much. :thumbsup:

Any other suggestions, please let me know. Including figure parts kits.


----------



## Pete McKay

Is there too much of a difference between 1/32 and 1/35 that it would be noticeable? I would suggest trying that before heading over to find railroad O scale stuff.


----------



## Dragonn

Pete McKay said:


> Is there too much of a difference between 1/32 and 1/35 that it would be noticeable? I would suggest trying that before heading over to find railroad O scale stuff.


Thanks for replying Pete. There's a 1/4inch difference in height, so I'm assuming there would be a big difference all around. The viper pilots I have sitting in the cockpit are 1/32. Just wish Moebius and Revell would produce 0thers in 1/32 as well. 

I don't know what O scale is but I'll check it out.


----------



## Jafo

"clubtepes" on here, made and cast his own BSG tool cart with handle. I have one and im sure it can help your flight deck/etc. Send him a pm its a nice kit with a good price
p.,s. tell him I sent ya!


----------



## Dragonn

Jafo said:


> "clubtepes" on here, made and cast his own BSG tool cart with handle. I have one and im sure it can help your flight deck/etc. Send him a pm its a nice kit with a good price
> p.,s. tell him I sent ya!


Thanks Jafo. I haven't even really thought about everything else, all the little extras. A tool cart would be awesome.


----------



## Richard Baker

Being a diorama you could mix scales a bit- 1/35 in the background would actually give it a feeling of greater depth...


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Dragonn said:


> Thanks for replying Pete. There's a 1/4inch difference in height, so I'm assuming there would be a big difference all around. The viper pilots I have sitting in the cockpit are 1/32. Just wish Moebius and Revell would produce 0thers in 1/32 as well.
> 
> I don't know what O scale is but I'll check it out.



1/35 is only 4mm (1/6.35) shorter than 1/32, not 6.35mm (1/4"). 1/35 actually doesn't look too bad with 1/32 scale.


----------



## ClubTepes

Owen E Oulton said:


> 1/35 is only 4mm (1/6.35) shorter than 1/32, not 6.35mm (1/4"). 1/35 actually doesn't look too bad with 1/32 scale.


Draggon. PM sent.

I'm actually in the other camp on mixing 1/32 and 1/35.

I see WAY too big of a difference for it to be acceptable to me.
To put it in human terms. 
A 6 foot individual in 1/32 scale is 2.25 inches tall.
A 6 foot individual in 1/35 scale is 2.05 inches tall.

If you use a 1/35 scale figure as in your 1/32 scale diorama, that 'individual' represents a person who is less than 5' 6". 

Now if you WANT to put a shorter person in there, then sure this is a way to mix it up. 
As a person who is 5'7" its nice to see a diorama where everyone isn't 6'. 

I picked up some '1/32' BSG crew figures a while back, and unfortunately they scaled out to be 1/35.
Which is easy to understand due to the ease of finding 1/35 scale figures to modify.

I myself have spent a LOT of time off and on perusing the internet for appropriate figures to use or modify.
There are some figures out there, but you have to look.

One way to do it, is to get the Academy 1/32 aircraft figures and to modify them.

There also some european companies that make some figures that seem to work.

Slot car figures are also 1/32.

Dragonn, here is a pic the 'Tool Cart' that I offer.
Starbuck figure not included.


You could also use your own TOS Decals to make a tool cart for the original battlestar if you like as well.


----------



## Steve H

I remember deck hands on Original Galactica being fairly 'low budget', orange jump suits, stock '70s construction hardhats, black army web belts, black 'army boots' and sometimes goggles, black welder's gloves and hearing protectors. 

Seems to me, find some 1/32 scale WWII US Army figures you're 3/4 of the way there. The hardhats, that's a tricky thing. 

Of course you'll need the Galactica sigil on upper right chest and the shoulders.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I'm assuming you have the MMI Launch Rail I mastered back in 2000 or so. The Launch Rail is specifically engineered for the old Monogram Viper. We also did an _*ACCURATE*_ Cockpit, unlike the later Monogram release. That hunk of plastic just isn't even the right shape. Ours is accurate down to every light an switch, and even includes an accurate CORA for Starbuck's _StarHound_ Viper.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Being 5'-4" and my best friend being 6'-2" tall, as far as I'm concerned, as long as you use the same scale for all equipment, you're A-OK. The MMI _Galactica _figures were all based on Airfix Multipose 1/32 scale figures and measured 54mm tall, which works out to 5'-9" tall, average for a Human male.


----------



## ClubTepes

Owen E Oulton said:


> Being 5'-4" and my best friend being 6'-2" tall, as far as I'm concerned, as long as you use the same scale for all equipment, you're A-OK. The MMI _Galactica _figures were all based on Airfix Multipose 1/32 scale figures and measured 54mm tall, which works out to 5'-9" tall, average for a Human male.


The MMI figures weren't the ones I was referring to.
Those were the TOS figures (and pretty good I might add).

I'm talking about the TNS figures.
Don't remember the manufacturer.


----------



## Dragonn

Owen E Oulton said:


> 1/35 is only 4mm (1/6.35) shorter than 1/32, not 6.35mm (1/4"). 1/35 actually doesn't look too bad with 1/32 scale.


I actually have a 1/32 and 1/35 and they are way to off for me unless I transform a few into females.


----------



## Dragonn

Steve H said:


> I remember deck hands on Original Galactica being fairly 'low budget', orange jump suits, stock '70s construction hardhats, black army web belts, black 'army boots' and sometimes goggles, black welder's gloves and hearing protectors.
> 
> Seems to me, find some 1/32 scale WWII US Army figures you're 3/4 of the way there. The hardhats, that's a tricky thing.
> 
> Of course you'll need the Galactica sigil on upper right chest and the shoulders.


I found some airfix figures that I plan on modifying. And the helmets I can use miliput to sculpt. I also bought some blank waterslide decal sheets for extra emblems.


----------



## Dragonn

ClubTepes said:


> The MMI figures weren't the ones I was referring to.
> Those were the TOS figures (and pretty good I might add).
> 
> I'm talking about the TNS figures.
> Don't remember the manufacturer.


I'm doing TOS for now. I did run across a couple MMI figures. Both standing so I can have a couple empty seated vipers. But very expensive now. 
And I also found some Verlinden figures as well. I had no idea I'd be getting this far into modeling again. LOL.. But its keeping me out of trouble


----------



## Dragonn

Owen E Oulton said:


> I'm assuming you have the MMI Launch Rail I mastered back in 2000 or so. The Launch Rail is specifically engineered for the old Monogram Viper. We also did an _*ACCURATE*_ Cockpit, unlike the later Monogram release. That hunk of plastic just isn't even the right shape. Ours is accurate down to every light an switch, and even includes an accurate CORA for Starbuck's _StarHound_ Viper.


Owen, I dont have the launch rail yet. I'll get that at some point. Since I'm late, and all the MMI stuff is OOP, and rare, its really expensive .


----------



## Owen E Oulton

You can contact MMI directly at [email protected] and ask John if he still has any castings. Tell him I sent you.


----------



## Johnnycrash

Dragonn said:


> Since I'm late, and all the MMI stuff is OOP, and rare, its really expensive .


All the BSG TOS stuff is in production, with the exception of the Viper Landing Gear. All for sale over at SSM. Although currently out of stock, I am working on a huge restock as we speak. But yeah, if you need something, drop me an email.


----------



## Kremin

Johnnycrash said:


> All the BSG TOS stuff is in production, with the exception of the Viper Landing Gear. All for sale over at SSM. Although currently out of stock, I am working on a huge restock as we speak. But yeah, if you need something, drop me an email.


Sorry to push in do you do a replacement cockpit and canopy for the viper? (on tablet at work so not looking aroung the internet much)


----------



## Johnnycrash

Kremin said:


> Sorry to push in do you do a replacement cockpit and canopy for the viper? (on tablet at work so not looking aroung the internet much)


Yes I do.

http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/category/131/millennia-models-international.cfm


----------

